# Quick question regarding Poll/Troll zones in the Mosquito Lagoon...



## SClay115

So okay, help me out here, just to clarify something, I know there is a north, and a south running lane entrance to the PT zones. But I wanted to get my markers clear before I go blasting in there in plane and just look like a jerk. Also, excuse my ignorance on certain types of markers, as maybe they are the answer. 

But coming up the channel into the south entrance, the standard markers stop, and beyond, I see small cylindrical markers. Is that effectively the lane? I looked at the map, look at the satellite, and was trying to figure out where I actually need to power down. So I haven't fully ventured into the area in lieu of looking like said jerk.

If anyone could help me out with this ridiculous rookie question that would be great!

Steve


----------



## swaddict

Entering from the south into the running lane is not a problem, even with low water. The running lane is marked by poles with red or green markers and splits, go right will dead end into a slough, go left and it will lead you to the north entrance. Beware of the north entrance, when entering the north entrance make a hard right for about 15 yards as soon as you go through the channel markers, then make a hard left around the sandbar to get back to the running markers. If you go straight, you will probably stick your boat, very shallow during low water. The north end is shallower than the south.


----------



## SClay115

I suppose I am really trying to find out if the red/green channel markers signify the end of the running lane. 

Or is does it go from the red/green markers to the white cylinders to signify the running lane?

Steve


----------



## aflatsnut

Here's a link to a map that's zoom capable.

http://www.fws.gov/merrittisland/Images/Mosquito_Lagoon_Map.jpg

Water is up now you will have to get shallow to find them. Big ones at the whale tail if you can put up with lots of boats.


----------



## aflatsnut

Forgot to mention, the red and green dots mark the channels to run in/out of the P&T zone


----------



## luckovertme

im new to that area as well. i noticed heading south into PTZ through channel markers that there really isnt a channel??? i heard later that the channel markers are about 50 yards off of where the channel actually is. i havent been back since to reinvestigate but i have tried looking at google earth and i dont notice any deeper water to make that run. am i missing something??


----------



## hardin083

It's not much deeper where the channel markers are located!! But it's the only designated path your allowed to run your outboard engine!! That area has been hit very hard with prop scars over the last few years, so I believe to minimize all the prop scarring they have one designated path to run in!! It's not a whole lot deeper by the channel markers, and in certain areas when the water is down and you don't have a skinny running boat you will bump the bottom a little bit!! I have bumped even in my noe... And where the north end of the channel dumps back out to deeper water the channel markers are off... it's actually deeper if you run just south of the channel markers where they shoot through the shoal!! 

Also when you enter the south end through the double sets of channel markers you can go staight there are a few more single channel markers that take you back behind the islands a little ways but not too far!! Or when you come through the double markers at the south end you pretty much take a hard left and you will see the single channel markers that will lead you behind a small island and eventually out to the north end of the P&T zone..


----------



## luckovertme

so the channel markers are off at the north end?? i think i would rather just poll to my destination then hurt the sea grass trying to learn the route.


----------



## swaddict

> so the channel markers are off at the north end?? i think i would rather just poll to my destination then hurt the sea grass trying to learn the route.


Correct, depending on what boat you have, might be able to pole over the shoal in that area.


----------

